# Wo ist das Problem?



## Strict (16. Dez 2014)

Hi,

ich wiederhole grade ein paar Übungen bei Java und stelle nun beim Abschluss fest, dass die Ausgabe beim Testen des Programms nicht funktioniert und stattdessen immer ein AssertionError auftritt. 

Ich suche schon 'ne Stunde danach, was ich falsch gemacht hätte können aber ich check's nicht.

Wenn ich z.B. die Artikelnummer, Bezeichnung und Bestand eingebe um es mir dann als String ausgeben zu lassen, also Artikelnr: xxxx, Artikelbez: xxxx, Artikelbestand: xxx, kommt stattdessen immer AssertionError. 

Könnt ihr man über meine zwei Klassen schauen und mir sagen, woran es liegt? 
Hab's vorher mit meinem Partner gemacht und es hat alles geklappt, nun habe ich es nochmal alleine gemacht um das ganze zu üben. Beim Vergleich zwischen meiner Klasse und seiner ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen.

http://fs2.directupload.net/images/141216/9hcutpks.png
Wo der rote Pfeil ist, sollte statt dem AssertionError die Ausgabe des Artikels gemäß der toString Methode stattfinden. 

Habe meine zwei Klassen als zip Datei angehängt.


----------



## Saheeda (16. Dez 2014)

Poste bitte mal den StackTrace. (Wird bei jeder Exception mit ausgegeben, dort stehen Zeilennummern, aufrufe etc. drin) und den Code, der laut dem StackTrace betroffen ist.


----------

